# Cannot load vmware-modules [SOLVED]

## waldauf

Hi folks,

I have installed vmware-modules and vmware-workstation. But I cannot run vmplayer because vmware's modules are not loaded. All modules are installed in file /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/misc/:

```

# ll /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/misc/

celkem 180

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13780 12. čec 09.32 vmblock.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 47292 12. čec 09.32 vmci.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 60408 12. čec 09.32 vmmon.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38620 12. čec 09.32 vmnet.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13032 12. čec 09.32 vsock.ko

```

But if I check all modules in system via modprobe command I cannot see vmware modules:

```

# modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btsdio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hid/hid-wacom.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/net/bluetooth/l2cap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/net/bluetooth/sco.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp/hidp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo/kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep/bnep.ko

```

How I can load vmware modules?

Thanks for your help.

======================

There is some basic info about my system:

# uname -a

```

Linux mrnous 2.6.34-gentoo #2 SMP Thu May 27 11:38:10 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU T2250 @ 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

# emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 11 Jul 2010 08:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --tree"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub "

HISTSIZE="1000"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="cs_CZ.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="cs_CZ"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="en cs cs_CZ"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/waldauf"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib/php5/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/opera/share/man:/opt/vmware/workstation/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OLDPWD="/home/waldauf"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="3"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/usr/src/linux"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3:/usr/qt/3/bin:/opt/vmware/workstation/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_CLIENT="10.1.7.22 2018 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="10.1.7.22 2018 10.1.3.1 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/0"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli colordiff cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr faac faad ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde mmx modules mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection reiserfs session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode usb win32codecs x264 x86 xorg xosd xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en cs cs_CZ" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_AUDIO="alsa flac aac faac mp3 directfb -oss -arts"

USE_CPU="sse sse2 mmx"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_GUI="X truetype "

USE_KDE="kde qt3support qt4"

USE_MULTIMEDIA="ffmpeg dvd dvdr win32codecs alsa flac aac faac mp3 directfb -oss -arts a52 x264 xvid faad opengl"

USE_NET="nsplugin"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

USE_SYSTEM="hal dbus dri nptl acpi bluetooth ncurses opengl unicode usb reiserfs"

USE_UTILITIES="7zip colordiff xosd"

USE_VIDEO="a52 x264 xvid faad opengl"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="29cad08eb03799732222e02a4ab7b837-1278922687.40744-1803153414"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Last edited by waldauf on Mon Jul 12, 2010 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DawgG

try 

```
modprobe <modulename>
```

 (w/out-the .ko-extension) for each module you want to load; eg 

```
modprobe vmware
```

 (or whatever its name).

then the module(s) will be loaded w/out further comment or you get an errormsg.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## waldauf

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> try 
> 
> ```
> modprobe <modulename>
> ```
> ...

 

I did not write but I tried this procedure (with full path, with/without .ko) with this result:

```

# modprobe vmmon.ko

   WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.

   FATAL: Module vmmon.ko not found.

```

OR

```

# modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/misc/vmmon.ko

   WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.

   FATAL: Module /lib/modules/2.6.34_gentoo_r1/misc/vmmon.ko not found.

```

I think that main problem is in modprobe -l where I cannot see vmware modules. So I cannot loaded them into kernel.

----------

## richard.scott

try this:

```
# modprobe vmmon
```

you don't need the .ko or the path.

add the name to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to get it to load at boot time i.e.

```
# echo "vmon" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

These modules should load at boot time to save you needing to modprobe them again.

Rich

----------

## waldauf

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> try this:
> 
> ```
> # modprobe vmmon
> ```
> ...

 

I tried load modules without .ko suffix. But with same result:

```

# modprobe vmmon

   WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.

   FATAL: Module vmmon not found. 

```

I add modules into file /etc/conf.d/modules but the same result. System cannot load them.

How I wrote I think that system does not know about this modules. I tried recompile my kernel and install modules but in modules listing at the and of compilation are not vmware modules.

----------

## szmytson

 *waldauf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # ll /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/misc/
> ...

 

You've installed the modules into /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/ while running on 2.6.34-gentoo (note: no "-r1").

Make sure your /usr/src/linux points to the right directory and re-emerge the modules.

----------

## waldauf

Now I tried to install older kernel (gentoo-2.6.33-r2) and install vmware modules again. VmWare works fine. All modules I can see via modprobe -l:

```

kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

kernel/drivers/hid/hid-wacom.ko

kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.ko

kernel/drivers/bluetooth/btsdio.ko

kernel/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.ko

kernel/net/bluetooth/l2cap.ko

kernel/net/bluetooth/sco.ko

kernel/net/bluetooth/rfcomm/rfcomm.ko

kernel/net/bluetooth/bnep/bnep.ko

kernel/net/bluetooth/hidp/hidp.ko

misc/vmblock.ko

misc/vmci.ko

misc/vmnet.ko

misc/vmmon.ko

misc/vsock.ko

```

Can me somebody tell why it doesn't work on new kernel?

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

did you try szmytson's solution ? Or, maybe you didn't change the /usr/src/linux symlink before reinstalling vmware modules.

Also, why loading modules by hand when vmware service (/etc/init.d/vmware start) can do it for you ?

For my setup (vmware-workstation-6.5.3.185404 and vmware-modules-1.0.0.25-r1), vmware services loads theses modules : 

vmnet

vmblock

vmci 

vmmon

Can you post the output of this command and last /var/log/messages lines if the command fails ? 

```
for mod in vmnet vmblock vmci vmmon; do modprobe -v $mod; done
```

Good luck  :Smile: 

----------

## waldauf

 *szmytson wrote:*   

>  *waldauf wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> # ll /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r1/misc/
> ...

 

I'm sorry I overlooked your suggestion :/. And I must to say - Grrrr, I hate my inattention. I do not use 2.6.34 kernel anymore because I can not use hibernate to RAM with this kernel. So I installed 2.6.34-r1 which works with hibernate. BUT in grub I still loaded old kernel - 2.6.34 (under title 2.6.43-r1). So all modulles was installed under 2.6.34 and no under 2.6.34-r1. This was the problem.

I have played with this problem for 2-3 days and it was my inattention. 

Thanks to all - specially to szmytson ;].

----------

